# Can't delete files from Download section



## Narin (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't delete my own files I uploaded to the download section. I get "You don't have permission" errors. Curley5959 and others are having the same problem as well.

Could an admin delete these files?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2412
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2375
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2502
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2500
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2501
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2503
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2504
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2505


----------



## Rayder (Jun 3, 2008)

The problem I had was I couldn't edit a file, meaning I would have to create a whole new download topic every time I updated.  That was why I hosted the dat on my own webspace when I was maintaining it.

I swear, the forum upgrade caused more problems than it fixed.  Some of which STILL aren't fixed, email notification not working being the biggest annoyance.  Awful strange how it seems to be working fine for some and others are just screwed with no hope of it ever being fixed.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats why I'm afraid of uploading things.
Please get this fixed someone?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 3, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Could an admin delete these files?


Done.


----------



## Narin (Jun 4, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really appreciate it.


----------



## Narin (Jun 10, 2008)

I have some more files that could be deleted:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2193
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2194
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2499
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2395
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2406
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2319
They are very old files of the Rayder cheat database and such which are pretty much obselete now and just cluttering the download section as well as temp files some people put up for me for codes to add to the cheat database which are no longer needed.

Thanks again


----------



## Rayder (Jun 10, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I have some more files that could be deleted:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2193
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2194
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2499
> ...



I agree, those can be deleted too.  (just in case they thought I would object  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 10, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Done.


Thanks again for the help


----------

